# dog food



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Just wondering, if price was not a concern, what brand would you feed your dog? I,m trying to settle on food for my 6 month old beagle.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Innova which is an all organic dog food. Proplan for none organic.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

We have use IAMs for more the 20 years on Border Collies, Siberian Huskies both Show and Racing, Labs, Springers and English Setters from puppies to older dogs
Keeps good weight, coats and stools are firm and small showing dog is using majority of nutrition within the food. And we have had very littly stomach problems with it
We are happy with the results and would take alot proof and discussion to get me to change.
And it is readily available and not the most costly brand, though not cheap.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

I have had good luck with IAM's ,don't over feed .Bud


----------



## mi_steelman (Jan 11, 2009)

i feed sportdog mix and have had geat success with it


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I am feeding Iams now, just wondered if there is better. I was thinking of changing to diamond, it seemed like a lot of guys use it.


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

i have breed goldens for 18 yrs and use nothing but iams produces great coats no stomache problems and consistent weight for the money its hands down a winner


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I use Iam as well for my dogs... I tired diamond after being on Iams, and it really showed how much better Iams is over diamond, the coat got dull and dry. I will never use diamond again.

I also noticed that Iams may have changed the formual when they changed the pkging... it used to smell fishier than it does now. 

If you join the breeders program, and save your upc symbols, after so many #s they'll send you coupons for a free 40# bag!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

sounds like maybe I won't be changing. Thanks for the tip Wendy.


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

We used Diamond then switched to Blue Buffalo it cost more but my dogs are doing way better on it,with a lot less poop to clean up, less shedding and they love it. I feed dry and use some canned if I need to give them a pill I buy their venison canned food. Its available at TSC stores.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I asked this similar question back in January when I found out that the litter of pups was born that I was waiting for granted she is a lab but this should help you out more making your decision. I also believe there was another thread like this in the Waterfowl forum. 

I made my decision by a few factors one asking people advice on this forum and other breeders. Two looked at the food recall list that. Three cost. I basically narrowed it down to Innova and Pro Plan. I did not go with a Innova because is was a little out of my price range and hard to find. I also considered which dog food came in a wet formula encase of motion sickness or stress at being a new location. I decided on Pro-Plan Large puppy formula and my labs coat is nice a shiny and I get complements on her all the time on how well she looked, even the trainer I am taking her to said that she is a good looking lab and she sees hundreds of dogs. 

But if anything when I got my beagle the breeder recommended Pro-Plan as well but I the time I couldn't afford to keep him on it, so I went with Dog Chow. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=272188


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Only thing that my Weimaraner has ever eaten was Eukanuba. Started with Large breed puppy, moved to adult and now senior. never had any problems with it and she eats it well. Good coat, no stomach problems etc.

J-


----------



## JackieTreeHorn (Sep 15, 2008)

There was a great article in Shooting Sportsman about this topic. It covered the bases on what is hype and what a sporting dog's needs are. I use Pro Plan, and my dogs are in great health, even the 14 yr old.


----------

